# Can't touch this.



## white belt (Dec 29, 2002)

Back in the late seventies, early eighties a chain of "martial art schools" were teaching "injury without touch".  This of course was only for the advanced students.  They even had it listed as a category on their promotion test sheets.  Any guesses who this was?  No, not George Dillman.

white belt


----------



## white belt (Dec 30, 2002)

I have stumped the field of experts?  Impossible(?).  The answer, CHUNG MOO QUAN!!  How did I know?

white belt


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2002)

I was going to answer but I was _"Bizzay breakin' it down homey..."_


----------



## white belt (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, at least somebody was.  Thanks. Do you think "injury without touch" was on the test form for some practical reason I have yet to understand?  Psychology, thought control, bad smells?

white belt


----------



## white belt (Jan 3, 2003)

Any ex-CMQ dabblers brave enough to comment on the "inury w/o touch" thing?

white belt


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I was going to answer but I was "Bizzay breakin' it down homey..."
> *



What up Cuz, didn't know you Canadians up in the Great White North were hip to our *"Getto Speak"*... 
:idunno:


----------



## white belt (Jan 24, 2003)

The thread has crashed to a stop.  Move it along folks, nothing to see here.  Keep the traffic moving.

white belt
(deprogrammed and running loose!)


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 25, 2003)

Whitebelt.........Patience is a virtue :asian:


----------



## Disco (Mar 22, 2003)

WHAT'S THE BIG DEAL???????

I practice this technique weekly.............



It's called target shooting:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sweeper (Mar 23, 2003)

I duno, alot of people have told me I'm good at insulting people.

one of my freinds told my mom I could anoy people effortlessly


----------

